# How do I cook yellow crookneck squash?



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I decided to grow these this year because I heard they were tasty, but we've never tried them. I'm trying to use more veggies, but normally squash isn't our favorite. Normally zucchini is added to a stir-fry or grated and added to other things.

How can I cook this in a way my family will eat it?


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

mmm.. yellow squash is one of my favorites.
you can stirfry like the zucchini. you can "bile" it (boil) a country way, by slicing into rounds and slicing onions into rings and layering it, covering it just barely with water (my favorite way) and it will all get soft and fall apart. You can also just sautee it with onions in a skillet (bacon grease optional







)
squash is good steamed, too.
my dh makes some really bad but good patties, too, by cutting them up and making a kind of hush puppy batter, mixing it all together and frying in a skillet (not deep fried tho). Some people batter and fry rounds of it, too, which is pretty yummy but a lot more trouble.
oh, and, add it to whatever.. we put it in pasta sauce with tomato sauce or pesto and in quesadillas, etc.


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

I like it sliced really thin and sauteed in butter with parmesean cheese on top. It's good with onion sliced up in it too.


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

i was actually just about to post here to ask this very same question! my mom has a big garden and i just got a dozen or so squash (squashes?) from her the other day.

the only things i really know to do with yellow squash (my mom calls it summer squash, is it the same thing?) is to either stir fry it, which is what i did tonight, or to add it to soups.

i was wondering, can i use it like zucchini? to make bread and such? i was thinking of grating one of the smaller ones and adding it to cornbread batter, too. what else can be done with it?

tonight's stir fry consisted of 1 small onion chopped up, 1 medium size squash peeled and chopped, a dozen baby carrots chopped up, and 2 big cloves of garlic chopped small, all sauteed in olive oil with a bit of sea salt and pepper. it was pretty good as a side dish, even the kids ate it without grumbling much. it was kind of sweet.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Yes, that is summer squash.

You can make a lovely casserole from it, if you have heard of "Squash casserole" it is made from summer squash. Stir fry it like zuchinni, grill it, steam it. It is great in a primavera, you can bread it and fry it...though..that isn't actually good for you.









It can be used pretty much like zuchinni, I never tried using it in bread though. It doesn't grow quite as mad as zuchinni so I never was desperate to get rid of it.

it would be good in cornmeal batter


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

It's also good in lasagna.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I usually either make squash casserole (my favorite is cracker crumbs, an egg, sour cream, and cheddar cheese, but there are lots of variations) or just fry it with onions and a little oil/bacon grease in a pan. It's not deep fried, just, well, fried in a pan. Other parts of the country don't seem to understand when we call a vegetable "fried", so I guess they would call it sauteed? Not sure.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I saute it with onions in either butter or olive oil. Sometimes I'll add tomatoes at the end, or even some mozzarella to be more decadent. Or, without toms/cheese, I'll add crushed sage (esp. if I cook it with butter).


----------



## colemom (Nov 3, 2008)

Our favorite way is to stuff and bake it.

Slice it in half, lengthwise, and scoop out the soft insides.
Chop up the insides and saute in butter with a little onion and garlic.
Add some breadcrumbs, parm cheese and seasonings.
Fill the squash back up, put in baking dish with a little water on the bottom and cover with foil
Bake at 350 until tender, uncover to brown and dry it out a little at the end

Very yummy, even dh loves it and he is not a big fan of squash.


----------



## slinden (Aug 31, 2009)

yes, stuffing it is AWESOME! here is a recipe that my family likes a lot. it's faily easy and quick:
http://www.staceysnacksonline.com/20...on-sunday.html

also, sliced lengthwise and grilled with olive oil and seasonings is simple and yummy.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We roast it in the oven with olive oil.

Cut it into either rounds or chunks, uniformly sized. Slather it with oil, and put it in a single layer on a baking sheet or in a casserole. Cook it at 400 until it's cooked but not mushy. You can then serve it alongside other foods, or put it in a sandwich with mozzarella and fresh basil.

You can also combine it with cut-up pepper, onions, chunks of eggplant, and grape tomatoes, and then use them all together in a sandwich or over pasta or alongside chicken.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

It's also great simmered with onion, garlic, coconut milk, and curry.


----------



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

calabacitas!! a summertime favorite of mine.

saute summer squash (i usually use yellow and mexican gray, but i think zucchini would work fine) with corn (i usually used left over grilled corn cut off the cob, or frozen) and new mexico green chiles. salt and pepper to taste. some people add a little cheese at the end and let it melt. some also add chopped tomatoes to the mix while sauteing.

I serve this next to bean tostadas with all the fixins and real spanish rice for a quick meal. makes me hungry.....think i will make this tomorrow.


----------

